# LGB No 2061 Swiss Diesel Cab Entry



## ironrailsbud (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello...Hope someone can help me. I need to get into the cab of the LGB No.2061 Swiss Diesel to re-glue the driver who came loose during shipping to me. Does the cab roof come off somehow ? Or do I have to remove/open the cab some other way ?
Please help me if you can and I really appreciate it.
Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The roof locks onto the windows on the side.
Place your finger in the open window and gently pull the plastic outwords. Top should now 'pop' off.
Reinstall the same way, do not just force it down, puill; on the side again to prevent the tab from breaking.


----------



## ironrailsbud (Jul 31, 2012)

Dan...thanks...you are a life saver.
Much appreciated.
Have a good one.
Bud


----------

